# Single shot rifle & handgun thread



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been lusting for a multi barrel handgun and rifle.

End goal would be a muzzle loader and a .243 in both long and short guns.

I like the idea of trying different calibers without spending BIG money.

Maybe we could have thread devoted to the subject, with idle chit chat and reviews on singles??


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

And pictures. Lots of pictures.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Handi rifles.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Handi rifles. 
.
Yes, I'm listening....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

TC is the way to go... it was the first single shot pistol I shot, it was in 7mm mag. That was 30 years ago...


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

What is it you like about the TC?

Does it feel balanced? (as much as a pistol that size can)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> TC is the way to go... it was the first single shot pistol I shot, it was in 7mm mag. That was 30 years ago...


What T/C was in 7Mag 30 years ago ?

Here is my T/C Contender

That's a 375 JDJ on the frame the other barrels are a 44Mag(no scope) 357Rem.MAXIMUM, and a 7-30Waters.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the NEF Handi-Rifle in .22 Hornet and .223. Their site lists options for barrels. Not all calibers are compatible.

The Contender is a good choice but I'm not sure it will handle the .243 pressures, but you can check.

A better choice may be the T/C Encore, which can handle the higher centerfire pressures and muzzleloader.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*here's my T/C contender-------------------17 rem---12" barrel---also have 375 win, 256 win mag,22mag and 45-410 barrel-and soon to be a 17 hornet-----sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a nice looking sling you got there Skip.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I really "LOVE" (just for u, Don :roflmao: ) hunting w/ my TC pistols... :mrgreen:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*It is a nice Sling Fred----- :biggrin: Thanks Bud-You make a good product-----sb*


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thompson Center offers a handgun, then you could accessories and add a stock. I don't believe they offer a rifle that coverts to pistol other than a Contender w/stock. Handi rifle is a single shot rifle. There is also the Thompson Pro Hunter or Knight KP1. Both are switch barrel configuations and offer changable barrels in most calibers. All are good shooters according to most gun writers. The Handi-rifle is cheapest. Most switch barrel rifles run pretty high dollar, once you start adding a few different calibers. Barrels can run in the hundreds...$$$$


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> I really "LOVE" (just for u, Don :roflmao: ) hunting w/ my TC pistols... :mrgreen:


Thank you Scotty.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

my new handi rifle in 270 winchester and my mossberg 835


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> What T/C was in 7Mag 30 years ago ? Here is my T/C ContenderThat's a 375 JDJ on the frame the other barrels are a 44Mag(no scope) 357Rem.MAXIMUM, and a 7-30Waters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol how did you know Don, it was maybe 25 years ago lol... why you can't get it in 7mm mag anymore?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You never could buy a 7mm Mag on the contender frame, too much pressure. The Contender was chambered in numerous 7mm's but 7mm Mag was never one of them....7-30 waters, 7TCU,and a few others....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, maybe it was just a 7mm, it was a long time ago lol... I do remember the flash it made, it was the size of a basketball...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Halfzheimers ? I get that too... It's better than alzheimers though. Yeah T/C's are big flash makers due to the rifle sized cases full of powder and short barrels a lot of powder tends to burn outside the barrel(where it does no good ballistically) part of the puzzle on them is finding the right powder, if you reload that is. Velocities really drop off from published data if you use factory rifle ammo.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the Handi rifle in .444 and .44 both shoot Fine and are Reasonably Accurate. Lisa and I both Took Deer with them this year.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

I have both a Contender and an Encore. They are both well made and can be made to shoot very very well. I used this Encore on the fox over 300 yards. My 6PPC barrel shoots between .15"- .25" groups. I use it for 200 yard benchrest matches.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice rifle, and that fox looks HUGE


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Halfzheimers ? I get that too... It's better than alzheimers though. Yeah T/C's are big flash makers due to the rifle sized cases full of powder and short barrels a lot of powder tends to burn outside the barrel(where it does no good ballistically) part of the puzzle on them is finding the right powder, if you reload that is. Velocities really drop off from published data if you use factory rifle ammo.


 it was one of my brother in laws reloading buddies so I am sure it was reloaded to the max.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* :look: :look: :look: ----here's my long gun singles-------------T/C Encore----26" barrel 225 win-----T/C Contender 24" barrel 256 Win Mag-------and my 24" fluted barrel 223 REM H&R-----love my little 256 WM-----sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger #1 in 204Ruger ! varmint barrel and laminate.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * :look: :look: :look: ----here's my long gun singles-------------T/C Encore----26" barrel 225 win-----T/C Contender 24" barrel 256 Win Mag-------and my 24" fluted barrel 223 REM H&R-----love my little 256 WM-----sb*


Real nice Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ruger #1 in 204Ruger ! varmint barrel and laminate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is one sweet weapon there YD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rick, I won't let just anyone shoot it !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thanks Rick, I won't let just anyone shoot it !


 And that's the way it always should be.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ok guys thats enough posting all them sweeet looking single shots

its making me want to go get one,and the wife says NO MORE GUNS FOR AWHILE

atleast untill i get back to work lol

but that will hopefullt be in april, i start my truck school next monday and will be done by the end of march and have my class A CDL

so new guns will follow shortly after that,hopefully


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can't call a stop to it SGB, that just ain't fair !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Not a stop,just a minor delay
I did buy her a new ruger sr9c last week
She said she deserved it since I got my AR
So next one is mine again lol

I did find some soft point ammo for the AR
So I finally will get to shoot that on Thursday when we go to the indoor range


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Indoor range >...?? it's sunny and 70* out...whats the problem.....


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

a couple pics of mine a handi rifle in 270 wearin a burris fullfield 4-12 power has paralax adjust on it too

















so far it only has 16 rounds through it thinkin about sellin it i ordered a 243 and made the mistake of paying before i got it and wound up with a 270


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HUH ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know how that happened and you didn't correct it but now that you have it, just spend another $135 and get a 243 barrel for it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Indoor range >...?? it's sunny and 70* out...whats the problem.....


i wish it was 70* here,but its not even clost to that yet

we are having highs in the low 30's and still have 2 ft of snow on the ground.

not going to go shooting outdoors for awhile yet,unless its for hunting

and even then i dont shoot,gotta call them in before i can take shot lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh come on now. It's 33* here and we just got dumped on last night with 4" of snow. I'll be @ the outdoor range this evening.

Younger generation........I swear. :hot: :huntingrifle:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh come on now, i think we could be considered the same generation fr3d

i think i am only about 7 yrs younger than you lol

i just dont like to freeze my arse off to shoot,hunt yes shoot no


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Encore .444 Marlin (legal for Ohio handgun deer season) top pic, G2 in .223 Rem & G1 in .22 K-Hornet...


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Nice looking guns Scotty.....have you tagged a deer with that .444 yet?


 About 20 or so....I've bought it when the Encore first came into production....

Best darn deer smoker that I've ever owned.... :teeth:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*OH!!! my 2 other single rifle's------------#1--222 rem single top barrel--it sits on top of a 3" 20 GA---#2--------222 Rem barrel and it sits on top of a 3" 12ga---------Savage 24's----Great tight cover guns---------sb *


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ohhhh me likey


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *OH!!! my 2 other single rifle's------------#1--222 rem single top barrel--it sits on top of a 3" 20 GA---#2--------222 Rem barrel and it sits on top of a 3" 12ga---------Savage 24's----Great tight cover guns---------sb *


 Did you forget to look in the broom closet Skip!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Ohhhh me likey


Skip did the camo paint on those babies too !



hassell said:


> Did you forget to look in the broom closet Skip!!!!


LOL I bet he ain't done yet....


----------



## airman (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is my single shot rifle, ruger #1A light sporter in 270 Winchester with Nikon monarch 3x9


----------

